
Swimming pool urine combines with chlorine to pose health risks - gerbilly
https://www.purdue.edu/newsroom/releases/2014/Q2/swimming-pool-urine-combines-with-chlorine-to-pose-health-risks.html
======
howard941
Would someone with more chemistry background than I have (which would be
everyone) comment on whether the presence of cyanuric acid used to sun-
stabilize outdoor pools swamps the effect of pee+chlorine?
([https://www.swimuniversity.com/pool-
stabilizer/](https://www.swimuniversity.com/pool-stabilizer/))

